# Anyone Actually Lock Up Their Snowboards?



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

hell yes.. but mostly on holidays when resorts are so crowded or when my kids are with me, just one less thing to worry about. Had a few close calls already


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Every time. It only takes a few seconds to lock up.

Chalet!


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> Just curious about how many of you here actually lock up your snowboard outside the chalet when you go in for a break or what not...


I usually trust it if im at a bigger mountain or "resort." I've never had problems at Beaver Creek or Vail. When Im on the east coast at smaller shitty hills near my house, however, i usually either try to hide my board or keep it on me or within sight at all times, because 1, i dont have a lock and 2, boards get stolen left and right at small mountains. i know it seems counterintuitive, but that's my experience. I think i might get a lock this year though for the times i go to the small mountain near my house (Catamount/Butternut)


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

I think it as been discussed in about every possible way....

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/35261-do-you-lock-up-your-gear.html

but yes I do...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i'll either kick the ski check a little nugget of chronic to take mine or i'll leave it outside sitting in the snow so i can watch it from inside - hoping some idiot will try and steal it so i can catch them and beat the fucking shit out of them


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Those of you that lock your boards up- what type of lock are you using? Something like the Dakine lock?


----------



## GRshambo (Oct 15, 2011)

Every time! I can't afford to have any gear stolen.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Why not. After my friends $500 flow got jacked I always do. I write down my serial number somewhere too, in case it does get stolen and I see someone with it. Had that happen to a friend too.


----------



## OldNo.7 (Mar 7, 2010)

I lock mine every time i think it'll be out of my sight. I bought a little bike lock from walmart for $5, It seems better put together than one of those plastic snowboard locks. Just don't forget to get the code off the package before throwing it away like I did.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

lol.... i only posted this cause nobody ever stole my rental boards... just curious if people's board actually get stolen


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Three major factors: Location, equipment, time-span.

Obviously if you are sporting a brand new expensive setup, some dick is going to be more interested in stealing it then something you've thrashed. 

It seems like board theft is more prevalent on the East coast, probably due to the higher percentage of teenage punks that are on the mountains. If you're out west, all you really have is a small population of local teenagers, and then those visiting with mommy and daddy (and you know those ones won't steal because mommy and daddy will know).

Another big thing is where you leave it and how long. I've never locked up any of my boards, but I also don't leave them for longer then 20 minutes, and if I do I will leave it within sight.

Sometimes I feel like the more energy you put into worrying about shit, the more likely it's going to happen to you.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

I never lock mine up. I usually go to the lodge at the top of the slopes, so if they take mine, they have to leave theirs. My gear is all like 3 years old anyways, so I doubt anyone would take it.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes. Sure snowboard locks are shitty but there are so many that aren't locked a thief is unlikely to bother with the locked ones.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Amazon.com: Master Lock 8433DAT Python Adjustable Locking Cable, 6-Foot: Home Improvement

Every single time. I keep it in my cargo pocket. I've gotten used to the weight of it. I also carry a 6 oz Cold Steel AK-47 4" AUS8 that I keep honed to a razor's edge. Punks out here will steal anything and everything.


----------



## snwbrddreams (Aug 2, 2010)

I've never locked mine up before but I try to keep it in site so I can keep an eye on it. I tought about getting a lock a few times but haven't got around to it but I'm getting a new set up this year so I'll spend an extra $10-$20 for a lock. The investment in a lock and the moment it takes to lock up your board is worth it considering getting your shit stolen could ruin a trip.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Why would you _not?_

I picked up a dakine snowboard lock for *$8.97* from my work.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

No lunch break, too much good pow. I eat snacks from my pack in the 20 min gondola back up top. Toilet break at the highest point available on my preferred mountain. Very few people around and they would have to be a decent boarder to get there. 
In general board theft is not common here in Japan, but it would be truly awful if it happened.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Dependent on location, hell yes! If im at the bottom of my hill, either side, I will lock it (as all someone has to do is walk up from the car park, take it, then drive off). If im at the Turoa side of my hill, I lock it at the mid hill cafe as well as there are alot more ass holes on that side, regardless of whether im going in side for a while, or just taking a whizz - it get locked . If im at the whakapapa side, I lock it at the bottom, but not at the cafe half way up as most of the people there are skiers...and what the fuck would they want with a single plank anyway. 

I use a dakine 3 digit lock that I got from bwmsnow.co.nz. It sets quick and its so small that you can keep it in a side pocket with out it being a hassle.

Another great thing about having your stuff locked is that it wont drop on the ground if some gumby accidentally knocks it.


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 31, 2010)

I lock my board every time. Last season I had my board stolen at a small mountain resort in PA. My retractable cable lock had broken the previous session out and I hadn't replaced it yet. I walked in the resort for literally 1 minute to grab a gatorade and when I came out it was gone. I didnt see anyone running away with it either, ran into the nearby parking lot and didnt see anything out of the ordinary. It was a $500 K2 board and $200 K2 bindings. 

I have now invested in a Cam Lock with a key:
DAKINE Cam Lock from Backcountry.com


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I've already had one board swiped. $10 ski key.


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

Bones said:


> I've already had one board swiped. $10 ski key.


Where'd you find a ski key for $10? I've searched high & low online & local and can't find one for less than $25. That said, I use one or a 4mm bike cable. After hearing how a truck backed up to a rack and the guy takes an armful of stuff at a local hill, I always lock up my board.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

XR4Ti said:


> Where'd you find a ski key for $10? I've searched high & low online & local and can't find one for less than $25. That said, I use one or a 4mm bike cable. After hearing how a truck backed up to a rack and the guy takes an armful of stuff at a local hill, I always lock up my board.


The real question: What good is your lock when some guy backs up his truck and loads in the whole rack. :laugh:


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

if i take a break and go to the bar i use the board check. its free why not


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

XR4Ti said:


> After hearing how a truck backed up to a rack and the guy takes an armful of stuff at a local hill, I always lock up my board.


shit where did this happen


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

JayMess686 said:


> shit where did this happen


IIRC, Camp Fortune, QC.

I find the ski key easier to use/carry than the bike cable. But the cable has a combo, and I am always afraid of losing the key.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Normally if I make a stop at the top of the hill I dno't bother. But, at the base I always lock my board up.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i usually have secret stash spots near all the lodges that ill put my board at, or ill just carry it in the lodge with me


----------



## nomembername (Mar 21, 2011)

I learned to snowboard in Vail on a trip with a huge crew of people, some snowboarders, some first-timers. Im from NJ and I walked around in disbelief how people left their expensive boards resting against the rack and went in the lodge. I couldnt believe it. I thought could the snowboard community be this cool that nobody steals boards? 

Then I went again when I got back to the east coast and I heard it happens all the time and to invest in a lock. The board check upstate NY looked busy all day long.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Lock or board check. Always. Anyone who says they leave their board outside but it is *always* in their sight is lying. Or delusional.

Usually there's one lodge that is my "base" at any hill. I lock my cable to a rack near that lodge and that's that.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

If I need to go inside to use the bathroom or to eat lunch I will try to use one of the lodges higher up on the mountain, figuring that someone can't simply grab my board and head straight into the parking lot to their car.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> If I need to go inside to use the bathroom or to eat lunch I will try to use one of the lodges higher up on the mountain, figuring that someone can't simply grab my board and head straight into the parking lot to their car.


Which is pretty bad logic if you think about it (I do the same thing though). Someone can just ride up to the rack put your board under their arm and ride off. Who would question them?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

LuckyRVA said:


> Which is pretty bad logic if you think about it (I do the same thing though). Someone can just ride up to the rack put your board under their arm and ride off. Who would question them?


This is true, I have ferried someone's board down to them at a lower parking lot, snowboarding down a run with another snowboard in my hand. Everyone's thinking it, but no one can know for sure.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

I bought a quality gun lock from a gun store, 1/2 inch steel cable. The only person capable of breaking that will need bolt cutters.

To me a 30 dollar gun lock to protect 800 dollars of board and binding is a no brainer


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I can't imagine someone trying to actually clip a lock - any lock. Not when there are still at least 20% of boards are unlocked. You could make a fake lock, and as long as it looked good your chance of getting ripped of should be the same as a real lock.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> Which is pretty bad logic if you think about it (I do the same thing though). Someone can just ride up to the rack put your board under their arm and ride off. Who would question them?


I guess that's true. Someone could break into a car or run over a toddler and let it die slowly in the street and people wouldn't lift a finger.

I always use my cable lock at least. Someone could probably work on the cable with a cable cutter and no one would say anything. I had a combo lock reset on me and I spent a good 15 minutes scrolling through the combo and no one even looked at me inquisitively.


----------



## Thigu (Nov 8, 2010)

Last season I've learned the painful lesson. Opening day at Brighton (Utah) and I got my board stolen while I was in the bathroom (approximately 5 min away). It was my first board, a brand new K2 Turbo Dream with some Ride Ex bindings on it. What I don't get is how some resorts (especially the more simple ones)have no security system. No board check-in, or even some security cameras on the ski rack and parking lot. I mean, even a little "under surveillance" sign on the ski rack area would intimidate. It feels like negligence to me, because when it is about busting punks trying to ride their lift for free, resorts are all about "reporting to the police and bla bla bla". But when the matter is providing an environment that is comfortable and safe for the clients, geez forget about it. Anyway, now I lock my Machete every single time no matter how long I'll be away.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> Someone could probably work on the cable with a cable cutter and no one would say anything.


Frankly, most people are apathetic. If someone walks up, grabs a board and walks off, 99.99% of the time I'm not going to say a word or even be able to describe them to security. Once they've gone 10 steps, they're in the crowd and you're standing there playing the snowboard version of "Where's Waldo"

Same with car alarms...does anyone even raise an eyebrow when a car alarm goes off anymore?


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

I used to, then I stopped because my board was a really ugly old one that I'm sure nobody would care to steal - and nobody else was locking theirs either. But I think I'm going to start again this winter since I got a new board.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Bones said:


> Frankly, most people are apathetic. If someone walks up, grabs a board and walks off, 99.99% of the time I'm not going to say a word or even be able to describe them to security. Once they've gone 10 steps, they're in the crowd and you're standing there playing the snowboard version of "Where's Waldo"
> 
> Same with car alarms...does anyone even raise an eyebrow when a car alarm goes off anymore?


lol i actually make a point of at least looking around when a car alarm goes off. its not a big effort but i look around to see if i can see something.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

People often use their car alarms to find their cars. So I tend to ignore it.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

First few years car alarms and house alarms were out I used to go and look around just to check.

That was years ago when I lived in the UK. Now when I visit my Mum (UK) every day there are car alarms and house alarms going off accidentally somewhere in earshot. Nobody even bothers to look out the window. In fact I always think how much of a pain it is and that they shouldn't be allowed. Basically useless as protection and noise pollution.

There are almost no car alarms or house alarms here in Japan. I leave my house open when I go out. I even left all the windows open for ventilation for 2 months one summer while I was away in the UK. No problems.

I am thinking about a little lock for my board now after hearing all the stories. Although I think its safer here it would just be so f***ed up if I lost my deck and could have prevented it easily.

I think even a small lock would be enough, they will go to the next one as being seen grabbing a board (that could be their own) is a lot less shady than being seen cutting a lock.

Its just wrong to steal a mans board, his wife? maybe, but his board? F***ed up.


----------



## oatenshiro (Feb 4, 2011)

Despite my friends constant "it'll be fine, we'll be right back" I am terrified of leaving it unattended. Even if its a 5150.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

lol all the horror stories.... i should invest in a lock then


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i keep hoping someone will steal my board.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Nowadays when a car alarm goes off people think, "push the unlock button on your key fob, dumbass."


----------



## Willbilly (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't have a lock for my board but i never stop at the base. I ride all day or walk back to my car to take a break or just break on the hill.

If i have to go into the lodge i take my board with me no matter how many "no snowboards/skis" signs i pass on the way in.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Willbilly said:


> If i have to go into the lodge i take my board with me no matter how many "no snowboards/skis" signs i pass on the way in.


Even through the lunch line and cafeteria??? LOL!


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

When I'm in the Midwest small hills i always try and keep an eye on it or have someone watch it. When I went out west i didn't worry about it and i figured there were nicer boards than mine. This season i plan on getting a new board so I am definitely investing in some kind of a lock and or have the girlfriend watch the board.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

pawel said:


> have the girlfriend watch the board.


"Yea, just sit right there hunny, keep your eyes on the board, I'm gonna go drinking in the bar. Bye"

That one will go over well :laugh:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> "Yea, just sit right there hunny, keep your eyes on the board, I'm gonna go drinking in the bar. Bye"


...and make me a sandwich while I'm gone.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> ...and make me a sandwich while I'm gone.


if she isnt making you a sandwich with out you telling her then somethings wrong


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

HoboMaster said:


> "Yea, just sit right there hunny, keep your eyes on the board, I'm gonna go drinking in the bar. Bye"
> 
> That one will go over well :laugh:


I bring her the food and hot chocolate out so all is well. and a lot of times she makes the sandwiches, so we eat in the car in that situation. lol


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

I never leave my board unattended or not secured. NEVER! If I'm alone and the board check is full... looks like I'll be shitting with my board dropping snow into my lap.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks to this thread reminding me, I just picked up a lock. :thumbsup:


----------



## ELCO5280 (Oct 5, 2011)

dreampow said:


> Its just wrong to steal a mans board, his wife? maybe, but his board? F***ed up.


Haha freakin' love it!


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

What kind of lock do you guys carry? I used to have a small Bakoda lock that has a separate wire loop (like a bike chain), but it's pretty cumbersome to deploy. Looking for something smaller and quicker.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Ryan_T said:


> What kind of lock do you guys carry? I used to have a small Bakoda lock that has a separate wire loop (like a bike chain), but it's pretty cumbersome to deploy. Looking for something smaller and quicker.


I use micro locks such as this one from DaKine:
DaKine Micro Lock - Save Up to 80% at Altrec Outlet

It's light and compact enough that it disappears my pocket. Obviously it's not super secure, but I figure that a thief will be looking for opportunity and convenience, and would go to the other snowboards next to mine that are not locked.


----------



## unxetas (Oct 11, 2011)

I bought a lock 3 years ago when I bought my first board.. Used it once, realized that no one else was locking their boards and felt stupid. Haven't used it since, but might go dig it out for the new setup..

They have signs out recommending that people use locks at the local mountain, but I'd be surprised if even 10% of the boards were locked up here. Canada rocks.


----------



## DanX (Oct 19, 2011)

I lock my board up because it's not cheap to replace. I'd rather spend $10 on a lock than $800 on a new setup. Besides, I've seen other people in dismay when their gear gets jacked. That's not gonna be me if I can help it.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

unxetas said:


> I bought a lock 3 years ago when I bought my first board.. Used it once, realized that no one else was locking their boards and felt stupid.


Hmmmmm...I think that made you smart, not stupid.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have yet to see any boards locked up. At first I had a cheapo T9 board so I didn't care. After I got a NS SL I started to care. But we always roll deep to the slopes (3 hours away there are no solo sessions) so one guy is always watching the gear. I purposely put my board in view of our bench, always. And am always checking it.


----------



## DanX (Oct 19, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> I have yet to see any boards locked up. At first I had a cheapo T9 board so I didn't care. After I got a NS SL I started to care. But we always roll deep to the slopes (3 hours away there are no solo sessions) so one guy is always watching the gear. I purposely put my board in view of our bench, always. And am always checking it.


So why not just take a moment and lock it up for peace of mind?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

DanX said:


> So why not just take a moment and lock it up for peace of mind?


Because I never even knew anyone locked their boards up until this site. Never seen it. There is always free board check, so I might start using that instead.

But this year I'm skipping the fat lunches. Boarding sucks for an hour or two right after that always.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Because I never even knew anyone locked their boards up until this site. Never seen it. There is always free board check, so I might start using that instead.
> 
> But this year I'm skipping the fat lunches. Boarding sucks for an hour or two right after that always.


Yea, I stopped because all my friends would be gone inside, and I'm still fiddling with the lock, or trying to find a spot where I can even tie it down. But this year I'm going to start locking again. 

I know what you mean about the food coma, but hillside poutine and beer are soo good.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Poutine? Canada eh?

Yeah Im' starving by lunch time. But after the beer and food, I can't even bend over to tie my boots without losing breath (gotta undo the button on the pants).The problem was my pants just fit. So there was no give.
This year I got some pants with some give. Actually I lost a little weight as well.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Ryan_T said:


> I know what you mean about the food coma, but hillside poutine and beer are soo good.


Would love to have poutine at my local hill. But, I'd imagine I'd puke trying to tighten my bindings after lunch.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Ryan_T said:


> Yea, I stopped because all my friends would be gone inside, and I'm still fiddling with the lock, or trying to find a spot where I can even tie it down. But this year I'm going to start locking again.
> 
> I know what you mean about the food coma, but hillside poutine and beer are soo good.


I suggested one of my hills serve poutine. I wish to god they would. That stuff is heaven.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I had to google wtf poutine was, sounds ok, but I'll stick to chili cheese fries  I do find it hard to believe that anyone would eat so much that they can't strap in lol.

As for locking up, at my local hill no, because I use the racks in front of the patrol shack. When I go to bigger resorts like Keystone where I like to wonder around the shops and what not, I do lock it up. I use a cheap cable bike lock, those snowboard locks look flimsy, and cost more.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Hodgepodge said:


> I usually trust it if im at a bigger mountain or "resort." I've never had problems at Beaver Creek or Vail. When Im on the east coast at smaller shitty hills near my house, however, i usually either try to hide my board or keep it on me or within sight at all times, because 1, i dont have a lock and 2, boards get stolen left and right at small mountains. i know it seems counterintuitive, but that's my experience. I think i might get a lock this year though for the times i go to the small mountain near my house (Catamount/Butternut)


How do you like Catamount? It's a couple hours south of me and know people that have gone, never been myself. Would it be worth a break from my normal vermont hills to check it out one weekend?

To the OP, I lock my board at bigger mountains. My local hills crowd is pretty cool, my buddy got his goggles stolen there last year but thats it.


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

XR4Ti said:


> IIRC, Camp Fortune, QC.
> 
> I find the ski key easier to use/carry than the bike cable. But the cable has a combo, and I am always afraid of losing the key.


Frig that's my local hill  i just got a new board too


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

JeffreyCH said:


> I had to google wtf poutine was, sounds ok, but I'll stick to chili cheese fries  I do find it hard to believe that anyone would eat so much that they can't strap in lol.
> 
> As for locking up, at my local hill no, because I use the racks in front of the patrol shack. When I go to bigger resorts like Keystone where I like to wonder around the shops and what not, I do lock it up. I use a cheap cable bike lock, those snowboard locks look flimsy, and cost more.


A big beer and a burger and fries. I can strap in, it's that at the elevation with the thin air it tires me the eff out!


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm thinking of putting beer in hydration bladders. Getting tired of rye on the hill.


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

pawel said:


> When I'm in the Midwest small hills i always try and keep an eye on it or have someone watch it. When I went out west i didn't worry about it and i figured there were nicer boards than mine. This season i plan on getting a new board so I am definitely investing in some kind of a lock and or have the girlfriend watch the board.


Haha -- come back, board's still there, girlfriend's stolen!

For those looking for a cheap $ lock, this one does the trick for me. Cheap, small, wraps into a 4" coil, and not thin like those retractable-style ones.

http://www.probikekit.com/ca/lights...ty/kryptonite-cc4-combination-cable-lock.html

Also, the ski-key for those places with compatible racks.

Ski and Snowboard Lock Operating Instructions for Skiers and Snowboarders


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> lol.... i only posted this cause nobody ever stole my rental boards... just curious if people's board actually get stolen


Since you're from the area, Blue's definitely susceptible to theft. Friend had his Burton Twin stolen a few years ago . 

The reason your rental wasn't stole is cause it's a rental . It's not worth anything to anyone. But considering how much they would charge you for it if you didn't return it, I'd invest in a 10 lock.

It's a matter of inconvenience to the thief. Take a board thats locked up but can be cut, or one that isnt locked up? 


I really don't understand this whole "cool" or "takes too long" or "seems safe" mentality from some people. You just spent 800 bucks on a setup and don't want to spent 10 bucks to buy even a cheapo lock. 
And the 3 minutes it takes you to lock it up; well when your buddies take off to get food and come back to find their boards are stolen, you'll be happy you took the 3 min to fiddle with the lock. 
I dunno...it just seems obvious... am I missing something?


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ryan_T said:


> I'm thinking of putting beer in hydration bladders. Getting tired of rye on the hill.


My buddies did this for a bit, it was pretty funny watching peoples reactions as they re filled at lunch. 

I started locking my shit once i bought my first expensive board, sure it takes an extra minute but i can guarantee theres no shittier feeling than having your board jacked. it would take literally a second for a guy to grab your board and blend into all the other boarders around. It's also a crime that has low risk because all you'd have to say is i grabbed the wrong board by accident if you got caught unless the guy that you jacked decided to kick your ass.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I will lock depending on the resort, or if I am in eyeshot of my baby.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Ryan_T said:


> I'm thinking of putting beer in hydration bladders. Getting tired of rye on the hill.


Beware, depending on the bladder it can be really hard to wash out the taste/smell of non-water liquids. Your water from then on might taste like horribly diluted Coors Light... Ahhhg the agony.

I've seen people do it though. Especially in nalgenes, I think they are more stink resistant.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

romesaz said:


> Since you're from the area, Blue's definitely susceptible to theft. Friend had his Burton Twin stolen a few years ago .
> 
> The reason your rental wasn't stole is cause it's a rental . It's not worth anything to anyone. But considering how much they would charge you for it if you didn't return it, I'd invest in a 10 lock.
> 
> ...


def wont leave my board unlocked at blue xD


----------



## Quantity (Oct 20, 2011)

If you really want to be secure, just buy the ski key and any cable lock for your bindings so they would have unscrew both bindings for those determined people.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Ha, I did. Didn't get anything stolen - probably because it's ugly. Won't be doing that anymore.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

+









lighter, stronger, and smaller than a dedicated snowboarding lock: cost me three dollars for two at walmart.


----------



## The Donohoe (Oct 30, 2011)

bostonboarder said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the item name and what not? It looks far more trustworthy than those snowboard locks and I like the price. Personally I do not lock my board because I never really thought I'd need to. My local hill is quite small and one of the locals would probably notice someone walking away with my board. However that being said, they may not and I plan on going on some ski trips this winter so I'm in the market, the Dakine lock seems to be decent, any other suggestions?


----------



## SnowBum (Sep 27, 2011)

My friend's board was locked up at a small mountain and still got stolen. I use a $5 bike cable lock that I got at a hardware store, it requires bolt cutters to get it off not just wire cutters, and is only marginally bigger/heavier than a board lock.


----------



## The Donohoe (Oct 30, 2011)

yeah, the more I think about, the more I realize how ignorant I have been to the situation. Last ski trip I went on, we all just locked all of our boards together with my buddies board lock.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

i lock my stuff in my car instead hehe! the extra 5 min walk is worth the peace of mind. also i can put gloves, helmet, goggles in the car too.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

nope, i have never locked my board. I feel secure enough at my local hill that we all just throw out boards up with all of the other gear (and there is ALOT of gear on the racks) and we dont worry about it. feelsgoodman.jpg


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> nope, i have never locked my board. I feel secure enough at my local hill that we all just throw out boards up with all of the other gear (and there is ALOT of gear on the racks) and we dont worry about it. feelsgoodman.jpg


obligatory 'there are assholes everywhere'


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> obligatory 'there are assholes everywhere'


well ya but i lock my truck up at night, but if someone really wants to break in all they have to do is break a window. if someone wants my board in 30 seconds they can have the binding off and take it, so if obvious asshole really wants it he is going to get it anyway.

plus there are so many skiis and snowboards not locked up all over the place its pretty unlikely mine is going to be the selected target


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Must be an Idaho thing, I don't know if I've actually seen a snowboard lock up here. Touristas get their gear checked and everyone else just uses the racks in the village.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

I just bought one of the Dakine locks. If someone reallyyyyyyyyyy wants the board I have no doubt that this lock probably wouldn't do shit, but there are hundreds of boards sitting right next to mine. With all those other boards sitting there almost none with locks, what are really the odds that someone is going to waste their time on mine that has a lock on it?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

That's the idea behind security features: they deter theft, they don't prevent it. The goal is to deter them enough where the chances of getting caught while trying to defeat the countermeasures is not worth the risk. They'd have to grab a tool and unmount your bindings. This is would be a pretty obvious sign someone is stealing a board and should at least get other people's attention.

One guy up here tried to walk off with a my friend's kid brother's stuff and tried to play it off (very unconvincingly) like he mistook it for his board. People up here in the NE are way sketchy.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Some bolt cutters would be a lot quicker than removing the binding.


----------

